
Who, us? VCs blame banks for emphasizing growth over revenue to startups - petethomas
https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/12/who-us-vcs-blame-banks-for-emphasizing-growth-over-revenue-to-startups/
======
pussypusspuss
Why doesn't anyone feel the need to define the acronym VC?

